# Wonder Woman: Erste Meinungen fallen sehr positiv aus



## Darkmoon76 (19. Mai 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Wonder Woman: Erste Meinungen fallen sehr positiv aus* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Wonder Woman: Erste Meinungen fallen sehr positiv aus*


----------



## matrixfehler (19. Mai 2017)

Ich freu mich sehr auf den Film, bin von jeher eher Fan des DC-Universums und mit Superman/Batman aufgewachsen.
Marvel-Filme schau ich zwar auch, aber die reißen mich nicht so mit.
So fand ich zB beide Man of Steel Filme (also auch Batman vs Superman) trotz der bekannten Mängel sehr gut.
Ich kann die Kritik stellenweise verstehen, aber andererseits sind das die Filme, wie man sie sich eigentlich immer erhofft hatte und wie sie damals zu Zeiten von Christopher Reeve aus technischen Gründen nicht umsetzbar waren. 
Wenn man sich an die Schlacht zwischen Superman und General Zod & CO in "Superman2 - Allein gegen Alle" erinnert, so waren die Kämpfe doch rückblickend eher lahm.
Auch wenn die Zerstörungsorgie in Metropolis in "Man of Steel" doch arg übertrieben wirkt, so ist es doch das, was man erwarten kann, wenn sich Halbgötter in Metropolis eine Klopperei liefern.


----------



## Enisra (19. Mai 2017)

währe zu hoffen dass er auch gut wird und kein Flop, alleine dafür ein Zeichen zu setzen dass die Demographie der Zuschauer nicht nur aus Männern besteht die auch nur männliche Helden sehen will und vorallem: Das man auch gute Superheldinenfilme machen kann und nicht so ein Müll wie Catwoman


----------



## Odin333 (19. Mai 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> währe zu hoffen dass er auch gut wird und kein Flop, alleine dafür ein Zeichen zu setzen dass die Demographie der Zuschauer nicht nur aus Männern besteht ...


Ist das wichtig bzw. wen interessiert das und warum? Die rein Männlichen Kinogänger frequentieren die Kinos offensichtlich stark genug, dass die Filme finanziell sehr erfolgreich sind. Es gibt doch genauso jede Menge reine Frauenfilme wie Feuchtgebiete, 50 Shades, Bridget Jones, Keinohrhasen etc.


----------



## Enisra (19. Mai 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ist das wichtig bzw. wen interessiert das und warum? Die rein Männlichen Kinogänger frequentieren die Kinos offensichtlich stark genug, dass die Filme finanziell sehr erfolgreich sind. Es gibt doch genauso jede Menge reine Frauenfilme wie Feuchtgebiete, 50 Shades, Bridget Jones, Keinohrhasen etc.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Mai 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> währe zu hoffen dass er auch gut wird und kein Flop, alleine dafür ein Zeichen zu setzen dass die Demographie der Zuschauer nicht nur aus Männern besteht die auch nur männliche Helden sehen will und vorallem: Das man auch gute Superheldinenfilme machen kann und nicht so ein Müll wie Catwoman


An einen Flop glaube ich zwar nicht, aber es wäre gut wenn man das Budget nicht wieder derart überzogen hat wie bei BvS. Soll ja mit Werbung locker ne halbe Milliarde gekostet haben... Unfassbar. [emoji57] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrFob (19. Mai 2017)

Hehehe, ich hoffe das er flopt. Superhelden Filme haengen mir sowas von zum Hals raus. Ich will das Hollywood seine riesen-Budgeds wieder in andere Projekte steckt.

Bis Dark Knight Rises und bis zum ersten Avengers Film war's ja alles noch ganz lustig aber langsam reicht's doch echt.


----------



## Orzhov (19. Mai 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ist das wichtig bzw. wen interessiert das und warum? Die rein Männlichen Kinogänger frequentieren die Kinos offensichtlich stark genug, dass die Filme finanziell sehr erfolgreich sind. Es gibt doch genauso jede Menge reine Frauenfilme wie Feuchtgebiete, 50 Shades, Bridget Jones, Keinohrhasen etc.



So ist das nunmal wenn du männerhassende "Feministin" bist. Männer sind immer Schuld und Quelle allen Übels.


----------



## Gast201803192 (20. Mai 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Bis Dark Knight Rises und bis zum ersten Avengers Film war's ja alles noch ganz lustig aber langsam reicht's doch echt.


Es wird langsam zu ende gehen. Zumindest bei Marvel. Das Mega Marvel Projekt mit den Einzelfilmen die ineinander verzahnt sind bis hin zum finalen Avengers Zweiteiler geht dem Ende entgegegen und ist aus meiner Sicht auch sehr geil umgesetzt worden.

Nur bei DC krankt das ganze etwas. DC will auf der Marvel welle mitreiten machen es aber leider ohne Plan. Ich bin auf Wonder Woman gespannt jedoch werde ich mal ohne Erwartungen reingehen. Der Charakter an sich hat mich noch nie Interessiert aber der Auftritt in Batman V Superman war einfach geil 


Wo ich mittlerweile dankbar währe wenn sie endlich einen Schluß für z.B. Saw oder Transformers finden würden. Ich vermisse die 90er wo ein Film mit durchdachter Handlung abgeschlossen ins Kino kam. Und oh wunder in 90 Minuten konnte damals eine Handlung INKL Charaktere UDN Action präsentiert werden. Mittlerweile schaffen sie es ja nur noch einen 3 Stunden Film entweder nur mit Action oder nur mit Story zu machen ^^ Faules Pack 

Auch wenn ich es etwas dramatisiere und humoristisch aufpeppe steckt leider zu viel Wahrheit dahinter 

Oder bestes Beispiel Fast and the Furious. Was ist das mittlerweile für ein abfuck im vergleich zu Teil 1 und Tokyo Drift


----------



## Wynn (20. Mai 2017)

Catwoman mit Halle Berry war garnicht so schlecht wie alle sagen


----------



## Phone (20. Mai 2017)

Rachlust schrieb:


> Es wird langsam zu ende gehen. Zumindest bei Marvel. Das Mega Marvel Projekt mit den Einzelfilmen die ineinander verzahnt sind bis hin zum finalen Avengers Zweiteiler geht dem Ende entgegegen und ist aus meiner Sicht auch sehr geil umgesetzt worden.
> 
> Nur bei DC krankt das ganze etwas. DC will auf der Marvel welle mitreiten machen es aber leider ohne Plan. Ich bin auf Wonder Woman gespannt jedoch werde ich mal ohne Erwartungen reingehen. Der Charakter an sich hat mich noch nie Interessiert aber der Auftritt in Batman V Superman war einfach geil
> 
> ...




Ich glaube überhaupt nicht daran das DC es wie Marvel machen will..sonst würden sie es so machen.
Wenn die Welt nicht so Marvel verseucht wären dann wäre jede aktuelle DC Verfilmung weit besser weggekommen unter Garantie!


----------



## moeykaner (20. Mai 2017)

Phone schrieb:


> Ich glaube überhaupt nicht daran das DC es wie Marvel machen will..sonst würden sie es so machen.
> Wenn die Welt nicht so Marvel verseucht wären dann wäre jede aktuelle DC Verfilmung weit besser weggekommen unter Garantie!



Die wollen es so, wie Marvel machen und deswegen haben sie für den kommenden Batgirl-Film (plus er soll bei anderen DC Filmen helfen) Joss Whedon mit an Bord geholt, der für die ersten beiden Avengers Filme tätig war. DC hat es bisher nicht gelernt seine Helden und Antihelden mit Respekt zu behandeln, wenn ich die Kommentare von Leuten lese, die an Suicide Squad mitgearbeitet haben und wie sehr das Studio Reshoots haben wollte, die versucht haben die Erfolgsformel von Filme, wie Guardians of the Galaxy zu übernehmen und dabei kläglich gescheitert sind.


----------



## Enisra (20. Mai 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> Catwoman mit Halle Berry war garnicht so schlecht wie alle sagen



ja, aber der hat halt überhaupt nichts mit Catwoman zu tun!
Wenn ich einen Film mit dem Namen habe, dann sollte auch die diebische Katzenfrau Selina Kyle und Gotham City oder zumindest eine Referenz an die Stadt kommen
Aber so ist das auch nur eine "In Name Only" Umsetzung wie der Super Mario Film


----------



## Schalkmund (20. Mai 2017)

Ok, sah jetzt nicht ganz so grottig aus wie der erste Trailer vor einiger Zeit.


----------



## schokoeis (20. Mai 2017)

Warum muss das lustig sein? Ich mag DC eben weil es etwas düsterer ist. Wenn ich das will schau ich Marvel-Kram an.


----------



## hawkytonk (20. Mai 2017)

moeykaner schrieb:


> Die wollen es so, wie Marvel machen und deswegen haben sie für den kommenden Batgirl-Film (plus er soll bei anderen DC Filmen helfen) Joss Whedon mit an Bord geholt, der für die ersten beiden Avengers Filme tätig war. DC hat bis es bisher nicht gelernt seine Helden und Antihelden mit Respekt zu behandeln, wenn ich die Kommentare von Leuten lese, die an Suicide Squad mitgearbeitet haben und wie sehr das Studio Reshoots haben wollte, die versucht haben die Erfolgsformel von Filme, wie Guardians of the Galaxy zu übernehmen und dabei kläglich gescheitert sind.


Whedon zeichnet sich momentan u.a. für Produktion und manches Drehbuch + Regie bei Agents of SHIELD aus. Des Weiteren hat Whedon hat ja schon mal vor Jahren/Jahrzehnten Drehbücher für DC Charaktere geschrieben (u.a. für Wonder Woman und Green Arrow). -Und Whedon kennt den Kram, dank seiner Comic-Herkunft. Wenn ihm da keiner vom Studio beim Batgirl-Film zwischen funkt, sollte das Ergebnis ordentlich bis richtig gut werden.

Bzgl. Suicide Squad: Dank dem Studio (Warner) wurde doch soviel an dem ursprünglichen Film dran rum geschnipselt und neu gedreht, dass schließlich zwei Filmversionen rausgekommen sind - und man hat dann mal eben die lüstigere Version genommen. 
Das ist etwas, was mich an DC/Warner seit Jahren massiv stört: Die Entscheidungen werden nach dem Wetter gefällt. Da gibts keine vernüftige/verlässliche/durchdachte Planung. Und die Charaktere bzw. deren Herkunft wird häufig auch nicht gewürdigt. 
Im Fall der Wonder Woman -Verfilmung scheint das ja nun Gott sei Dank anders zu sein.


----------

